# Two Bridges to Catamount time to run??



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

I've never done it without stopping to fish and dilly dally, but I bet as long as there's no huge W, you'd be done in 3 hours. No issues to look out for on this section - biggest "rapid" is at the Catamount Bridge - just make sure you're ready to pull left, as you might miss the takeout if you try to ride the wave train the whole way.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

I would think it would take a lot longer than three hours but I have never done it without stopping. plus a long drive to get back to the highway.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Rancho to 2 bridges is still about 9 miles, not really that much shorter than 2 bridges to catamount. And if there's wind, that first couple miles of flat water after rancho can be brutal. State Bridge to 2 bridges is about 5 miles or so; better fishing than starting at rancho; you'd give yourself a little time to stop and fish; shuttle is super easy and all pavement on 131. 

I'd rule out rancho and just look at State Bridge to 2 bridges for a more leisurely day; or hauling ass from 2 bridges to catamount. I think wind should be your primary deciding factor, followed by your time frame as a secondary factor. My 2 cents....


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

So being the bit of a nerd that I am, I had my GPS with me and turned on when I ran these trips, so here is what I got in my ducky:

Two Bridges to Catamount: 11 miles, Just shy of 4 hours, including a lunch break. The GPS says it was 2.5 hours of actual moving time. (~1,800 cfs)

State Bridge to Two Bridges: 5 Miles, Less than 2 hours (~1,500 cfs)

Rancho to State Bridge: 4 miles, 1.5 hours (1,150 cfs)

These were all Late July/August floats last year and this year.

I'll go hide behind my computer now.


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

Rancho Del Rio on the Colorado River - River Map


Itll take you 3 hours backrowing the whole time. Dont forget about wind.

I wanna say 2 bridges to cat took me 3 hours at 8-10k.....

Float upper c all the time- im in avon. I dont do 2 to cat unless ive got all damn day and a cooler FULL of beers.


----------



## scottyt (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks Fella's for the input!

We ran Rancho to II Bridges today at 1100 cfs. It took 3 hrs 15 min. We stopped for a 20 min rain delay and another 5 min or so to rig up my fly rod.

Great day all in all minus the rain!

ST


----------

